# What kind of tires you running on the P/U?



## motoroilmccall (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, its time for new tires on the old Dodge Cummins. Sick of these BFG A/T's that I've had forever, they gum up with mud and leave you stranded in places that are downright embarrassing. So I'm curious to see what you guys use. 

I'm looking into M/T's, just because with how wet this summer was, I'm worried I won't be able to get to jobsites in the winter. The only other tire's I'm looking at are the ProComp Xtreme A/T's, I guess they do alright in the mud. So, between the M/T Baja MTX, Cooper STT, Maxxis Bighorn MT, Toyo MT, Hankook MT, or any other MT you can find, whats the best for the price, and most of all, what's on your truck?


----------



## Bushler (Sep 1, 2008)

I run the cheapest retreads I can get from Schwab. Running some traction retreads now, and I like them.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 1, 2008)

I run BFG Mud Terrain 255x85. I have run this tire size for years on various trucks with great results. They hold up well under the weight of the Cummins.


----------



## RDT (Sep 1, 2008)

BFG Mud Terrain 33x12.50R15


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 1, 2008)

Since fellows I've cut for had fancy mud tires that worked just as bad, I replaced with a moderate AT tire with descent mileage, and last longer. Couldn't justify it, the mudders, after seeing their's all gummed up anyhow. Momentum and mud skills a better bet.


----------



## ASD (Sep 1, 2008)

pro com extreme all Terrain 32x10.50x18 on the daily driver and supper swampers SX 35x15.50x16.5 on the toy


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 1, 2008)

How do you like them X A/T's there ASD?


----------



## ASD (Sep 1, 2008)

LOVE them !!!!!!!! have about 40k on them and i bet i get another 15k out of them. i have also run good year ats and bfg all Terrain and the cooper all Terrain and like the pro comp the best as far as traction and mi.


----------



## ASD (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## redprospector (Sep 1, 2008)

I run the Maxis Buckshot Mudders.
Everything is rated as far as how heavy a tire is (10 ply rated), they don't actually have the ply's. Maxis has a couple of extra ply's over the other mfg's as far as same ply rating goes. The tread last pretty good too. I've got about 40K real hard miles on the set I'm running now. That's as good as the BFG's that were on it when I bought it.

Andy


----------



## 046 (Sep 1, 2008)

97 CTD 4x4 2500 here... 

recently upgraded to 17in aluminum rims/tires from a 2008 2500 dodge. tires are factory Michlins.. feedback says it's not unusual to get 90k+ miles on these tires. 

paid $600 for the set with almost no miles. last owner upgraded to after market rims. quite a weight reduction difference from steel rims. larger rims allows a taller tire without taller sidewalls. 

best of all ... factory take off 17in 10 ply tires are readily available for cheap.


----------



## tanker (Sep 1, 2008)

Firestone Steeltex A.T. got 80,000out of last set on 96 ram2500 with the cummins.good mud and snow traction and quiet 10 ply rating


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I'm leaning towards the Procomp Xtreme A/T's, about $100 cheaper than the Mickey Thompson's for the set, and I want the nice ride and lower noise level. Plus the mileage gains and how much longer they'll last over the M/T's.


----------



## ohio03trdtaco (Sep 1, 2008)

AT tires do better on the road in the winter and in the rain. One thing to keep in mind that will help more than tires sometimes, is a LSD in the rear or locker.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 1, 2008)

'81 K20

General Grabber AT2 LT245/75R16 load range E.

Seem to be doing pretty well so far.


----------



## Bushler (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## newby79 (Sep 2, 2008)

bridgestone AT dueler revo
I am on my second set on my 03 2500hd duramax and I love em. Great all around tire. Whoever post the steeltex AT as a good tire is on crack. These came stock on my truck and you could literally get stuck in what I would consider a mud puddle, also I only got about 45,000 miles out of them. Get the revo's and you will not regret it.


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a dodge/cummins and my opinion is it does not matter what tire you run, the truck sucks in the mud. I've run 265/16 factory tires up to 315/17 H2 take-offs, and no matter what the truck handles poorly in mud. Never been stuck more than in this truck. 

I live in north Louisiana and we have had Gustav coming through, so yesterday before the winds hit I went to make sure my box stand was secured well to withstand the winds........the road was not horrible, but pretty slick.........it was the closest I have come to getting stuck and actually making it out. I think it has to do with the truck being so heavy on the front, and light in the back. 

I only post because what works well on a gasoline 1/2 ton pickup is likely not the answer for the heavy diesel. I love my truck, for pulling heavy loads, getting good fuel economy, etc., but it just stinks in mud.

Waylan


----------



## 046 (Sep 2, 2008)

gotta agree .... my 97 4x4 CTD when I was running 2.85 70R-16 mud tires would still get stuck ... if I didn't watch it. 

only time I get off-road is during deer season... ground is mostly frozen.. so no problems most of the time... leery of getting into mud.. no matter what tires I'm running..

extra weight of cummins engine, 8,000lb+ truck has got to be a factor... my old FJ60 landcruiser with it's 5,300lbs was nimble off-road with street tires. 



walexa07 said:


> I've got a dodge/cummins and my opinion is it does not matter what tire you run, the truck sucks in the mud. I've run 265/16 factory tires up to 315/17 H2 take-offs, and no matter what the truck handles poorly in mud. Never been stuck more than in this truck.
> 
> I live in north Louisiana and we have had Gustav coming through, so yesterday before the winds hit I went to make sure my box stand was secured well to withstand the winds........the road was not horrible, but pretty slick.........it was the closest I have come to getting stuck and actually making it out. I think it has to do with the truck being so heavy on the front, and light in the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## redprospector (Sep 2, 2008)

walexa07 said:


> I've got a dodge/cummins and my opinion is it does not matter what tire you run, the truck sucks in the mud. I've run 265/16 factory tires up to 315/17 H2 take-offs, and no matter what the truck handles poorly in mud. Never been stuck more than in this truck.
> 
> I live in north Louisiana and we have had Gustav coming through, so yesterday before the winds hit I went to make sure my box stand was secured well to withstand the winds........the road was not horrible, but pretty slick.........it was the closest I have come to getting stuck and actually making it out. I think it has to do with the truck being so heavy on the front, and light in the back.
> 
> ...



Waylan,
You've pretty much hit the nail on the head. What works for one truck isn't neccessarily the best option on another. That diesel engine is like a boat anchor in the mud on a 2 wheel drive, but on a 4 wheel drive it can be an advantage. Another consideration is different conditions. In Louisiana, where you are the mud gets real deep, so a wider agressive flotation type tire might be the best option there. Here there's not much top soil before you get to limestone so a narrower agressive tire might work best. Where ever you go, and what ever you do, if you choose tires for a better ride, and less noise on the highway you will sacrafice at least some ability to get around in adverse conditions.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Sep 2, 2008)

Bushler said:


>



Haha. Even my skidder tires load up in that kind of muck.
You need some chains. 

Andy


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats the kind of mud we have around here, clay mostly with a little bit of sand mixed in to make it really abrasive. It sticks to everything... 

My old 95 Cummins had 36x12.50R16.5 Goodyear Wrangler MT's on it, and that thing was as good as any Jeep or Land Cruiser in the mud that had standart MT's on it. Just had to make sure you kept the momentum going to clear the mud out of the tires. Those were Bias ply tires, but they held every load I ever put on them, even 5 yards of mulch at least 4 times a year. They were cheap too, about $400 a set as military surplus. Problem was, they sucked on the highway, and wore unevenly. 

I don't want to go through mud pits with this thing, if that was the case, I'd get some boggers and use the weight of the Cummins to my advantage. I just need a good street/trail tire to get me in and out of jobsites, and then back home. I'm probably gonna end up with the Procomp XAT's.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 3, 2008)

Six Remington AT's on the One-Ton Firewood delivery truck, they wear like iron.


----------



## pallis (Sep 3, 2008)

walexa07 said:


> I live in north Louisiana and we have had Gustav coming through, so yesterday before the winds hit I went to make sure my box stand was secured well to withstand the winds........the road was not horrible, but pretty slick.........it was the closest I have come to getting stuck and actually making it out. I think it has to do with the truck being so heavy on the front, and light in the back.



Amen! I've got a 96, and it is squirrelly in the back when empty and squirrelly in the front when loaded. It has 145/16/75 Uniroyal 10 plys, and they are too narrow, great for rocks, but not much good on muddy, slick roads.


----------



## tanker (Sep 3, 2008)

newby79 said:


> bridgestone AT dueler revo
> I am on my second set on my 03 2500hd duramax and I love em. Great all around tire. Whoever post the steeltex AT as a good tire is on crack. These came stock on my truck and you could literally get stuck in what I would consider a mud puddle, also I only got about 45,000 miles out of them. Get the revo's and you will not regret it.



You know what they say,opinions are like a$$holes,everybody has one.Me and two freinds each run them,mine are on a 96 ram with a cummins and one of the others is on a 2000 powerstroke and the other is on a 97 F-250.I've walked 46-48000 pounds out of muddy cornfeilds on a tri axle gooseneck many times,15000pounds out of the woods many times too and have never had anything hooked to me to pull me out of anywhere and the guy with the F-250 plows snow commercialy and all three of us are on 2nd and 3rd setsand all have went 75000-85000miles no problem


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 3, 2008)

tanker said:


> You know what they say,opinions are like a$$holes,everybody has one.Me and two freinds each run them,mine are on a 96 ram with a cummins and one of the others is on a 2000 powerstroke and the other is on a 97 F-250.I've walked 46-48000 pounds out of muddy cornfeilds on a tri axle gooseneck many times,15000pounds out of the woods many times too and have never had anything hooked to me to pull me out of anywhere and the guy with the F-250 plows snow commercialy and all three of us are on 2nd and 3rd setsand all have went 75000-85000miles no problem



All I have to say is you have not been in the right places yet. I've had a toyota tundra 4x4, a ford f150 4x4, both extended cabs and I can't even dream of taking this dodge where I never blinked about taking either of those trucks. I have gotten stuck in my own yard twice........once that front end starts sinking the fat lady has sung. Don't get me wrong.......I don't look for bad places, and none of the places I have been stuck were bad........the front end is just so heavy. I will say though that with a trailer weighing the back end down some it is better than empty.

I don't doubt that the revos are good tires, I have read many good things about them.........I just don't believe they can overcome physics. 

Waylan


----------



## tanker (Sep 4, 2008)

walexa07 said:


> All I have to say is you have not been in the right places yet. I've had a toyota tundra 4x4, a ford f150 4x4, both extended cabs and I can't even dream of taking this dodge where I never blinked about taking either of those trucks. I have gotten stuck in my own yard twice........once that front end starts sinking the fat lady has sung. Don't get me wrong.......I don't look for bad places, and none of the places I have been stuck were bad........the front end is just so heavy. I will say though that with a trailer weighing the back end down some it is better than empty.
> 
> I don't doubt that the revos are good tires, I have read many good things about them.........I just don't believe they can overcome physics.
> 
> Waylan


nah,I'm the one that Newby 79 said is on crack.I posted about the steeltex a.t.s.Like was posted earlier,a lot of it depends on where your at(east central Indiana) and how you go about it. thanks Scott


----------



## TJ-Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

Interco TSL SSR's are a great tire. Have Bias ply pies walls with radial treads. also and sipes for snow and rain. Expect to get about 20-40,000 Miles on them. depending on how you drive where you drive and tire pressure.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 4, 2008)

walexa07 said:


> All I have to say is you have not been in the right places yet. I've had a toyota tundra 4x4, a ford f150 4x4, both extended cabs and I can't even dream of taking this dodge where I never blinked about taking either of those trucks. I have gotten stuck in my own yard twice........once that front end starts sinking the fat lady has sung. Don't get me wrong.......I don't look for bad places, and none of the places I have been stuck were bad........the front end is just so heavy. I will say though that with a trailer weighing the back end down some it is better than empty.
> 
> I don't doubt that the revos are good tires, I have read many good things about them.........I just don't believe they can overcome physics.
> 
> Waylan



I'll put my Dodge on 35x12.50's against any stock Tundra, or F150. Sure the weight is a problem, but if you get the right tires to expand the footprint, the PSI load to the ground can be the same or better, so weight becomes a non issue (to a point, momentum can be a PITA). As far as traction goes, the LSD in the Dodge is one of the best if its taken care of, Dana parts really can't be beat.


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 4, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> I'll put my Dodge on 35x12.50's against any stock Tundra, or F150. Sure the weight is a problem, but if you get the right tires to expand the footprint, the PSI load to the ground can be the same or better, so weight becomes a non issue (to a point, momentum can be a PITA). As far as traction goes, the LSD in the Dodge is one of the best if its taken care of, Dana parts really can't be beat.



I had all terrains on both the tundra and ford, and running 315-70-r17's (equivalent to 35/12.50's) the dodge would lose badly. Been hunting the same place for the last 15 years and never had a problem running the roads in the lighter trucks. I used to go out looking for mudholes in the tundra........and rarely ever got stuck. If you want to be competitive against that truck you need more than 35/12.50's IMHO. 

And I like my dodge........for everything but offroad.

Waylan


----------



## motoroilmccall (Sep 5, 2008)

Keep in mind Waylan, not everyone does the same kind of wheeling, and mud is not the same stuff everywhere you go. I've had plenty of trails where my old Jeep with 33x15.50 Swamper SX's would get stuck in 10" deep mud, because it was too light, but the old Power Wagon or the Cummins would drive right through it with a set of M/T's because it sank down far enough to get some bite. And up here in the north, we go wheeling in the snow, and for anything but deep drifts, you want something with some weight to it, and the Cummins pushes through just about anything, especially with chains. Jeep's, FJ's, Rangers, even most FST's get stuck in this stuff, because they float up on the snow, then sink down in a soft spot and get high centered. 

A lot of the logging roads I travel are 8-12" of mud over either gravel or bedrock, the skidders cut treads a lot, and most Pickups can't get back very far without a set of chains. The only stock vehicles I've seen get back there are the Forestry Workers new Power Wagon (with stock size M/T's instead of the A/T's) and the owners H1. My Cummins won't make it back there without lockers front and rear, but the winch gets me anywhere I need to go.


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 6, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> Keep in mind Waylan, not everyone does the same kind of wheeling, and mud is not the same stuff everywhere you go. I've had plenty of trails where my old Jeep with 33x15.50 Swamper SX's would get stuck in 10" deep mud, because it was too light, but the old Power Wagon or the Cummins would drive right through it with a set of M/T's because it sank down far enough to get some bite. And up here in the north, we go wheeling in the snow, and for anything but deep drifts, you want something with some weight to it, and the Cummins pushes through just about anything, especially with chains. Jeep's, FJ's, Rangers, even most FST's get stuck in this stuff, because they float up on the snow, then sink down in a soft spot and get high centered.
> 
> A lot of the logging roads I travel are 8-12" of mud over either gravel or bedrock, the skidders cut treads a lot, and most Pickups can't get back very far without a set of chains. The only stock vehicles I've seen get back there are the Forestry Workers new Power Wagon (with stock size M/T's instead of the A/T's) and the owners H1. My Cummins won't make it back there without lockers front and rear, but the winch gets me anywhere I need to go.



Maybe I need to move to enjoy my truck more! Because it stinks around here offroad.

Waylan


----------



## testlight (Sep 6, 2008)

BFG or Hankook mudders 
I think the BGF are just as good, but the Hankooks look sweet!


----------

